# Autocross Event



## AllHailZ (Sep 22, 2009)

I had an assignment for my photojournalism class to document a local event put on by a local organization. I chose the Autocross event at University of North Carolina of Greensboro's Park N Ride Lot Sept 20th by Triad Sports Car Club (TSCC).

This was my first time trying to capture moving cars with a new digital camera. My camera would only focus with the lens it came with and I had to manually focus with my other lens, which I found difficult to do while panning, focusing, checking the shutter speed and light meter all at once before the car moves out of the frame.

I also had to show before, during, after, and behind-the-scenes. I shot over 100 pictures, but I chose the ones I think that are the best...

1. Setting up -







2. Sparco seats in a Ford Focus -







3. Checking Fluids -







4. Passing Tech Inspection -







5. Awaiting Tech Inspection -







6. Inside the Van where the timing occurs -







7 . Everything loose has to be out of the car, place mats, spare tire, etc. 1980's Toyota MR2 and a Porsche Carrera -







8. 2009 Nissan GT-R, worth over $72,000 -







9. Cobra 427 (if I'm not mistaken) worth over $100,000 -







10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





11. Honda S2000 -







12. Honda S2000 Redbull Carbon Canister -







13. Honda CRX Sticky Tires -







14. MG Midget Interior -







15. GT-R, 300ZX, and GTO







16. Drivers walking the course to learn the turns before they drive. This lady got in the way of the shot and I decided to keep it.







17. Cobra Slaloming -






18. Honda FIT and Impreza STi -







19. Start line -







20. GT-R crossing the finish. If any car hits that box, they have to pay $200-$299 to replace it. -







21. 3 Wheels -







22. Miata -







23. Miata Lady -







24. Trophies in the form of beer glasses with the TSCC logo etched on them -







25. TSCC official cleaning up with his daughter -


----------



## AllHailZ (Sep 23, 2009)

OK, I guess that was too many... I edited it so now it's only 25 pictures...  Still too many?


----------



## Billhyco (Sep 24, 2009)

thats WAY to many to try and help with c&c. Try picking 4 or 5 of your absolute favorite photos and start there.  That GTR is a friend of mine, Matt. Good guy to know if you are getting into photography. He has a lot of hook ups with car clubs/events etc etc. 

Nice to see some local stuff on here, however. I live just outside Greensboro on the Burlington side.


----------



## Billhyco (Sep 24, 2009)

also if you are into car photos, check out VIR next weekend for GT Live...its a photographers dream if you love sports and cars.


----------



## LuminatX (Sep 30, 2009)

Wasn't really feeling the shots with the cheap wideangle lens.
I don't mean to be a dbag, but none of these images looked anything more then someone with a point&shoot.


----------

